# Sig sp2022 holster



## psweems (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently purchased a Sig P2022 and I am having trouble finding a paddle or really any holster that will fit with the rail on it. Any suggestions.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check Optics Planet and CDNN.....JJ


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also Check out LA Police gear as they are having a 15% off sale, remember that the Sig SP2340 holsters will also fit....JJ


----------



## psweems (Jun 19, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Also Check out LA Police gear as they are having a 15% off sale, remember that the Sig SP2340 holsters will also fit....JJ


Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the Blackhawk! Serpa holster for my SP2022 and it is perfect

Hope this helps


----------

